# discharge glue like



## michkotte

Hello,

I tried to find answers on the internet but could not find a lot... I had a discharge like glue! Like the stuff you receive by mail. It was a long kind of elastic string (TMI sorry!!!). It was (I think) around ovulation. No pain, no odour, nothing.
What does that mean? Was I actually ovulating? or was it the end of ovulation? Or the beginning?
I am not charting or anything, and I am on break after m/c and chemical, so trying to get to know myself better really..

Any help would be great! Thanks a lot! and happy New year!
2010 will be our year!


----------



## Mummylou23

sorry hun i dont know but i didnt want to read and run


----------



## michkotte

thanks!
Anyone knows about that?? I know its quiet common but could not get more info on the net....


----------



## Blue12

I get it too - usually before I get ewcm (before ovulation). It is normal. There is a great book tycof - and it explains everything about the cycle of fluids lol.
Taking Charge of you fertility.

Best wishes


----------



## becsparkel

hey, I got yellowish glue like cm just before I ov this month. generally, it's the clear stringy stuff you want... that's the fertile cm. although I also get it around CD9 and just before AF due to hormone surges... so look for it CD12-CD19.

hope this helps x


----------



## happyandy

The gluish, sticky cervical fluid is called "sticky, tacky, or gummy" and is generally the first sign of coming into your fertile phase. The second phase is usually a "milky or lotion-y" texture. The most fertile, is the "stretchy, egg-white" looking cervical fluid. It is mostly clear (sometimes with slight red streaks), and will stretch several inches between your fingers. The day you have the most of this egg-white cervical fluid is your fertile peak day. After ovulation, this cervical fluid will dry up almost completely. 

Hope this helps! :)


----------

